# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực > Hà Nội >  [ Review] Trứng vịt lộn rang me - món ngon Sài Gòn giữa lòng Hà Nội

## cudidi

> *Trứng vịt lộn rang me
> *_Địa chỉ: Số 8 Đội Cấn, Đống Đa, Hà Nội
> >> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Trứng vịt lộn rang me_


Chắc hẳn ai cũng hơn một lần từng được thưởng thức món trứng vịt lộn. Đó sẽ là bữa sáng đơn giản hay bữa đêm lót dạ mà ta có thể bắt gặp ở bất cứ đường phố nào. Nhưng còn trứng vịt lộn rang me thì không phải ai cũng biết và ở đâu cũng có đâu nhé! Đây là một món khá quen thuộc ở các ngõ phố Sài Gòn nhưng ở Hà Nội thì khá còn zin. Theo kinh nghiệm ăn uống của didau.org, có lẽ chỉ có ở Đội Cấn mới độc quyền món vừa lạ vừa quen này thôi.


Không biết nên gọi địa chỉ ở đây là số 8 hay số 10 Đội Cấn nữa vì quán cực kì nhỏ, chỉ là một góc vỉa hè nằm giữa hai cửa hàng bán quần áo.


_Có tới ba anh bán hàng cực kì dễ thương luôn nhé!_


Rõ ràng là xào vịt lộn với nước me, sao lại gọi là rang nhỉ???


*Trứng vịt lộn rang me 12k/quả.
*_Menu cập nhật đến ngày 7/4/2012.
_
Mình là người nghiện trứng vịt lộn từ nhỏ nên vừa nghe đứa bạn mách chỗ này là phải phi tới luôn. Đúng là trăm nghe không bằng một thấy, trăm thấy không bằng một thử! Mọi khi ăn quả trứng bình thường đã thấy ngon, giờ có thêm ít nước sốt me dôn dốt, rau răm xào vừa chín tới, rắc thêm ít vừng lạc… hương vị đã khác hẳn! Lần đầu tiên được thưởng thức món khoái khẩu này, bùi hơn, ngậy hơn, lại hơi chua chua, lạ miệng, mình chén liền hai quả vẫn thấy thèm.


Trứng phải ăn ngay lúc nóng sốt, vừa ra bếp mới ngon nên khi khách gọi, anh chủ quán mới làm. Cũng vì thế mà mình phải đợi khá lâu đấy. Tốt nhất bạn nên gọi đồ uống trước trong khi chờ. Hầu hết mọi người đều gọi me lạc, vì nó rất hợp khẩu vị với món trứng vịt lộn rang me mà.



*Me lạc 10k/cốc.
*_Menu cập nhật đến ngày 7/4/2012.
_ P/S: Quán chỉ mở sau 18h thôi nhé!
_
>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Quán Trứng vịt lộn rang me
_Nguồn: DIDAU.ORG
_
Cùng khám phá Các quán ăn ở Hà Nội – Cac quan an o Ha Noi_

----------


## Amp21

Chưa được ăn món này
Xem ra phải đi ăn thử thôi ngon quá

----------


## Mituot

Ô hô vịt lôn rang me  :batting eyelashes: 
Vịt lôn thì mê tư bé rồi  :cuoi:  còn ko biết rang me vào thì ra sao  :cuoi1:

----------


## keiell

lâu lắm rồi ko vào quán này. nhớ hồi đầu ăn hình như 7k5/1 quả =P~

----------


## littlegirl

chưa ăn vịt lộn rang me bao giờ muốn thử quá

----------


## rose

oa, trông ngon thế

----------


## littlelove

khoái nhất món này

----------


## lovetravel

rất kết trứng vịt lộn, có món mới từ trứng vịt lộn phải thử thôi

----------


## damvanhuong

ui.chưa ăn món này lần nào

----------


## pigcute

Công nhân cũng chưa ăn món này
Mới ăn vịt lộn ngải cứu thoai

----------


## wildrose

cuối tuần phải rủ mấy đứa bạn lên đây chén mới được  :batting eyelashes:

----------


## vaga_pro2006

Hay nhỉ
Chưa biết món này

----------


## aquaria

Mới này mới ah?
Lần đầu tiên nghe thấy món này

----------


## keiell

Chua chua cay cay. Rất chi là ngon ( đã ra và cảm nhận còn bạn thì sao)

----------


## darktiny

hx, quán này k bán nữa rồi hay sao nữa ý

----------


## thientai206

món này ngon tuyệt ,

----------


## songthan

món trứng vịt lộn rang me ăn ngon lắm
lâu rồi ko được ăn thèm quá

----------


## dauhalan

trứng vịt lộn rang me ko bik ăn ngon k nhỉ
mới chỉ ăn trứng vịt lộn ko  :cuoi1:

----------


## dung89

Có ai như tui không 
Vẫn chưa một lần nếm món này mà thèm quá

----------

